# i feel like i'll never graduate



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

Ugh, god. its a disgrace to still be living at home and not graduated yet. but things get in the way. i have had to deal with health problems like chronic fatigue and anxiety about what to do with the rest of my life. i haphazardly decided to choose a major that i don't like, but at this point i have to finish it, which sucks. gah. i just want to get my undergraduate degree and then get on with my life. its already my 6th year as a returning student

it just sucks when you have younger sisters who could potentially graduate earlier than you.


----------



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

I've been going to school on and off for 8yrs. You think they would ask me to leave by now. I'd get a class where you had to do a presentation and 5 minutes later I'd be in student services dropping the course. I know how you feel. How close are you to graduating?


----------



## Kathy11 (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes you can  ! And it's ok if it takes you longer than the average person. Struggling with college because you have health problems is definitely nothing to be ashamed of. Some completely healthy people never complete college. You could help out around the house to make yourself more useful to your family like by mowing the lawn, raking leaves, unloading the dishwasher, and other odd jobs. Good luck


----------



## trini_ria (Sep 12, 2008)

i'm doing dentistry and i was suppose to do my final exams 3 semesters ago ... i just want to be able to put one foot in front of the oher and just get to school and finish ... just want to graduate !


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It does suck. One of my younger siblings already graduated, which meant lots of awkward comments directed at me.


----------



## nobodyuknow (Aug 31, 2008)

I hear you -- it's the same for me. My sisters all finished school and got good jobs but I still live at home and have to psych myself up to do _anything_ (it's exhausting). The only reason I have a job and haven't been fired is because my dad gave me one. Sometimes (most of the time) I feel like a parasite because of it. I also feel like the loser in the family. Just think: at least you know what you are working towards. I don't have a major; I just take classes and I've dropped more than I've finished.

Even if you don't end up working in a field related to your degree it doesn't matter because you still finished it and that shows something no matter what you end up doing. Also if you ever meet people that say anything about it (assuming you decide to do something unrelated to your major) you could just say that you went to school for the experience and to learn, and you still finished which is more than a lot of people.



narcolepsy said:


> I've been going to school on and off for 8yrs. You think they would ask me to leave by now.


One thing that keeps me from giving up completely is that my grandma went to school later and by taking a class or two at a time, she managed to finish her degree when she was in her sixties. From what I'm told about her, she also had SA. If she could finish school, then at least I know it's possible, and maybe I can too... someday. :sigh

:rain :rain :rain


----------

